# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Fibre Cement sheeting

## FrankS

What is the best way to seal joints on fibre cement sheets before painting? 
FrankS

----------


## soundman

I would have to say some form of flexible sealer if you don't want to use cover strips.
no more gaps of sicaflex or something suitable.
any hard filler like puty or bog will get spat out sooner or later.
Unless it is interior(ISH) then you could set it like plaster, but recessed edge boards would be required. then its likely to crack anyway.
cheers

----------


## seriph1

as soundman said - flexible sealer....though could you possibly elaborate fuerther on the application? 
Cheers

----------


## dzcook

was a  ?  that i  was going  to  ask  soon   so  got  my  answer   before i  asked the  ?  
have  found  in the past that  something  like  no  more  gaps  still  leaves  a line  in the  material   (  perhaps  it  was just  me  )   so  would be  interested in    how  to  put it on  without  leaveing the  crease  line 
thks 
david

----------


## journeyman Mick

David,
if you want a seamless joint then you will need recessed edge sheets, villaboard for interior or harditex for exterior. The recessed edges are then filled with a combination of reinforcing tape and jointing compound (different systems for interior and exterior). 
Mick

----------


## JackG

If you are using Harditex aka blue board the best product I found is called GranoFlex add 10-15% of off-white cement (if you use grey cement it will turn dark grey or black and may be more difficult cover when you paint).
That product adhere incredibly well, make sure you clean your tools properly and when dry it remains a bit flexible so it does not crack. The finish is not very smooth and if you dont use a texture coating you may need to fill it up before painting.
Only problem is that it is only sold in 15kg drums so if just have 2 or 3 sheets to join it can be a bit expensive.
For indoors or villaboard James Hardie have a joining compound that works well, forgot its name. 
Hope that helps

----------


## FrankS

> as soundman said - flexible sealer....though could you possibly elaborate fuerther on the application? 
> Cheers

  Actually, they are just interior Hardiflex(?) sheets 2400x1200. Some of the existing sheets have cover strips and that's OK for that part of the house.
Feature walls don't look all that good with cover strips, Thanks for the suggestio.
FrankS

----------


## FrankS

That sounds like the aanswer.Thanks
FrankS

----------


## russ34

on sheets that are not recessed edge,from bunnings, bostik paintable polyurethane sealant , turps, finger, practice and great care

----------

